# Shampoo



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I have not seen this posted, so I thought I would seek help here. I don't have dog shampoo. I know, complete fail. I have gotten every little item I could possibly need for this little guy, so how did I miss shampoo :-/
I really need to bathe Thor. He has tinkle on his side. Tomorrow is thanksgiving and getting to the store will be nearly impossible. I do have salon quality shampoo here at home (obviously for humans). Should I use this? I am so worried about skin issues since I have been researching goldens so much. I am worried I will cause issues with his skin. I am on the fence about this. Would you use people shampoo for one bath? Also while I am here, please recommend a good dog shampoo for me to purchase at the end of the week. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you have baby shampoo? That would be ideal, but I don't see why you can't bathe him once with your own shampoo. I would dilute it with water thou, because human shampoo's are really harsh on a dogs coat, and strip all of the oils out, and can cause flaky skin and itching.
I usually use Earthbath Mango Tango on Ripley. It is all natural and smells like heaven. Right now, I have Tropiclean Papaya Luxury Shampoo because the pet store that I went to last time didn't carry Earthbath, and Ripley smelt really awful after rolling in an unknown substance at the dog park and was in desperate need for a bath... I honestly don't want to know what it was that she rolled in 

To be frank with you, I am not an expert on Shampoo's, so I don't really know if either of these is good, but I know that neither one has caused Ripley problems. If anyone has input into either shampoo's i'm using, positive or negative, I am open to suggestions!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would not use human shampoo on a dog, although I have heard Head & Shoulders shampoo might be OK to use on dogs. I have no idea if this is true.


----------



## ViggosMum (Nov 14, 2013)

How about just washing him down with water? That would dilute the urine, if that is what you are concerned about. I might be a bad dog owner, or just unclean, but I wouldn't stress too much about it, I'm sure he will have given himself a bit of a clean anyway.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

If you do use the human shampoo, dilute it and rinse thoroughly,then rinse with water with a little vinegar in it. That should get all the residue out 

If it's the scent you're worried about, you could spray with a mixture of 10 to 1 parts water and gold listerine. That is a great odor killer. 

Happy thanksgiving with your baby!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the replies. He has not been washed since being in the litter with his siblings and he has had poop on him and tinkle. No biggie. He doesn't smell horrible or anything. I can wait until Friday to get a good brand dog shampoo. I am too afraid to dry out his skin and mess his coat up  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Er.... I would get him in the bathtub and scrub the urine and poop off.  

You can probably use people shampoo if absolutely necessary. I'd suggest diluting it so that it rinses out easily. One bath with people shampoo is not going to mess up the skin or coat. 

As far as shampoo - I generally use Cowboy Magic.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Another alternative is using fragrance free baby wipes for 'spot cleaning'.


----------

